# Error: maximum authentication attempts exceeded for root from port ssh2 preauth?



## Deleted member 55699 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello, I am using virtual box and freebsd 10.4 stable for my game server
I am logining game it is not problem but my friend is logining then console is giving this:


```
error maximum authentication attempts exceeded for root from port (here is port like 48010) ssh2 preauth
```

It is about FreeBSD settings?


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 1, 2018)

It's just what the error says: they made too many wrong attempts to log on.

Keep in mind that allowing direct root logons is not the smartest thing to do when it comes to server security.


----------



## Deleted member 55699 (Sep 1, 2018)

Security is not important for me because this is virtual server on my localhost I want to connect with my friend I am connecting but my friend try connecting then giving that error code? How I disable control?


----------

